# Beethoven SQ 13



## juliante (Jun 7, 2013)

I love Beethoven and I love chamber music. I love most of Beethoven’s chamber music. But aside from the grosse fugue I find SQ 13 quite an uninteresting piece. Not least the cavatina. Am I a philistine?


----------



## Manxfeeder (Oct 19, 2010)

What, you don't like divertimentos?  

Kidding aside, it is kind of a weird piece. Personally, I like it, especially for the cavatina and Great Fugue.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

You are note the first person who called the it a divertimento. I recall reading a review years ago called it by that name. While I don`t remember the name of the person who wrote, it was clear that he did not like any of the Op.130, 131, and 132.


----------



## Mandryka (Feb 22, 2013)

This thread prompted me to listen to it, a recording by The Smetana Quartet which I thoroughly enjoyed.


----------



## Merl (Jul 28, 2016)

If you can't take to this particularly piece try these performances by the Veghs. Utterly superb set and one I return to often.


----------



## MarkW (Feb 16, 2015)

The Italianno's ca 1970 recording is superb - and includes both finales for your listening pleasure It's not a straightforward piece, but which of the middle Late Quartets is?


----------



## CnC Bartok (Jun 5, 2017)

I know the Symphonies by their number, the Piano Sonatas by their number, but the Quartets by their Opus, so it took a minute or so, and the mention of the Cavatina, to realise that this was Op.130! Weird, that.....

I prefer this one and Op.132 above Op.131, which goes against "perceived wisdom", I suppose. The Cavatina is timelessly beautiful, and I am very fond of the Alla tedesca too. And I am happy to have either the substitute Finale or the Grosse Fuge to finish. Works either way for me....

That Smetana set Mandryka points to is a gem, as are Merl's later Vegh set. My current favourites, beyond the Talich Quartet, are the Gewandhaus, who are gloriously superb from 18/1 right through to 135!


----------



## TurnaboutVox (Sep 22, 2013)

I'd probably listen to the Talich Quartet's Op. 130-133 at great volume on my deathbed, if my wife and children can stand it (or if the care home will allow it).


----------



## ccar (Mar 3, 2017)

*The Last Song of Humanity ...*

The Last Song of Humanity

In 1977 the Voyager spacecraft carried into the far away Space two golden records with a selection of images and sounds that could portray Humanity. The last piece included in these records was the Op. 130 "Cavatina", played by the Budapest Quartet.

In the wild sea of Beethoven's Late Quartets this most intimate piece is like a suspended dream anticipating the huge storm of the Great Fugue. Years ago, I compared different recordings of the Beethoven Quartets and I particularly remember that looking into many different takes of this small but very expressive movement helped me to feel the character of some of the best Quartet interpreters.


----------



## lextune (Nov 25, 2016)

CnC Bartok said:


> I know the Symphonies by their number, the Piano Sonatas by their number, but the Quartets by their Opus


Ha! I am the same, glad I'm not the only one.

I know the opus numbers of the Symphonies and Sonatas too, though, maybe it is just that I don't know the quartets by anything other than their opus numbers.


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

I have tried many times with a number of recordings that I have to "get" the Op.131, but with no luck. And yet Beethoven is thought to have said that this was his favorite and best work.


----------



## Judith (Nov 11, 2015)

Quartetfore said:


> I have tried many times with a number of recordings that I have to "get" the Op.131, but with no luck. And yet Beethoven is thought to have said that this was his favorite and best work.


What about Endellion SQ Beethoven Set? Its a lovely set with all String Quartets including 131


----------



## Quartetfore (May 19, 2010)

Judith said:


> What about Endellion SQ Beethoven Set? Its a lovely set with all String Quartets including 131


I know the group (very fine), but don`t know their recording. I am in the midst of changing some of my equipment,and after I am finished I will have another go at the work.


----------

